# So, When is it Too Cold, to Fish...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of these cold, rainy, days, it's tough for me to justify the element of fun vs freezing my tookus off. Lower 50's is my limit! If you can't feel your hands or face, doesn't it cease, to be fun? Lol... Bruce, I already know, you'll fish in the teens! As someone, once said...I'm just not that mad, at them! :doowapsta HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree. Wind and rain is not fun. I'm not mad at them


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

tbone2374 said:


> Some of these cold, rainy, days, it's tough for me to justify the element of fun vs freezing my tookus off. Lower 50's is my limit! If you can't feel your hands or face, doesn't it cease, to be fun? Lol... Bruce, I already know, you'll fish in the teens! As someone, once said...I'm just not that mad, at them! :doowapsta HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!


X 2!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

When I get to your age tbone I'm sure I will think like you  But for now the colder the better. My best day CATCHING was always during when it's freezing or snowing. Christmas always mark the beginning of very excellent winter fishing for me.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Being in my 4th quarter I guess I'm a "use to" guy as my memory recalls times of sleet covering the floor and having to stick the rod in the water to melt the ice on the guides.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have done plenty of hunting and fishing in the freezing cold over the years and cold never really bothered me. But as I get older and being on blood thinners i find my self a little less tolerable. Its hell getting old.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the most amazing trips in some frigid weather. One was in Utah at Eagle Valley Reservoir. In the low 20s all night camping. got in the john boat and caught Rainbows every cast. Pole froze if you stopped or even slowed down. Also some great trips below LLD with ice on the ramp. but not that mad at them anymore as long as Matt doesn't call me!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> I have the most amazing trips in some frigid weather. One was in Utah at Eagle Valley Reservoir. In the low 20s all night camping. got in the john boat and caught Rainbows every cast. Pole froze if you stopped or even slowed down. Also some great trips below LLD with ice on the ramp. but not that mad at them anymore as long as Matt doesn't call me!!


That's awesome on the rainbow trout!!

Below Lake Hamilton Dam In Arkansas for trout had cross my mind last week. That was suppose to be our plan B if the wind got bad on the lakes. I caught some of the biggest rainbow trout down there last time I was there. I may head back up to Ar in a few weeks.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

you DO realize that it warms up by about ten degrees when you hook that first fish!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sun and Monday - Way too dam cold
Hint Dam.............


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

love fishing when it is cold, no body else around and I do it out of my yak.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> love fishing when it is cold, no body else around and I do it out of my yak.


Yep, Iâ€™ll be in it tomorrow Friday and maybe Saturday.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Just dress for success... them thar feesh are hungry when those temps get down....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SK, those crappie really seem to like it cold and overcast for sure.
I might even have to go see if I can find some myself in the coming days.
The blue cats like it too, and the striped/hybrid bass, only the fisherman seem deterred by it.
:walkingsm


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm with TBone. In my younger days of bass fishing I've chipped ice off the seats fishing Lake Fork. Sat in the truck for 20 - 30 minutes while eating lunch and thawing on Gibbons Creek. I'm not fishing now if the weather is below 50. If there is more than one weather element (wind, rain) to battle at a time that temp goes up.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

It was super cold today, but it was on like Donkey Kong!!!


----------

